# 05' Merc charging system????



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, I have an 05' 25hp 2-smoker merc and I am trying to understand the charging system. Were does the charging come from? The yellow wire from under the start then to the solinoid (sp). Or, from the under the flywheel to the starting solinoid (sp) then back thru to the battery. The positive side of the starter bolt is stripped up in the starter. How this happened I have NOOOOOOOOO clue, but it is stripped and I am trying to understand if it will still charge with it getting a bad connection. I can't see the charging system going thru the starter, then back to the solinoid, then back to the battery, but stranger things go on in my life...... Thanks for the help guys.


Weedy


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/11407/30.cfm

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/11407/40.cfm

From the powerpack under the flywheel, through the rectifier
then to the electrical system.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/11407/30.cfm
> 
> http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/11407/40.cfm
> 
> ...



I understand what your saying, I'm just trying to understand at which point does it go to the battery. 

As always, thanks for the look-up.

Weedy


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Somewhere on your motor you'll have to find the rectifier,
from the rectifier there will be a connection to the positive
battery cable. Without having a shop manual I can't tell you
the wire color coding you're looking for. Sorry Weedy.


----------

